# Google's new feature



## whim_gen (Aug 22, 2005)

Hope I have posted in the right section

Google tool watches as you work
Google is going head-to-head with rival Yahoo,MSN _et al_
Google's desktop search software is being overhauled to become a digital helper that reacts to what users do. 
Click here for more details

Now answer the following question in the poll...
*Do think this new feature will breach your privacy?*
Well I mean if the software can track ur web visits ,it might even relay the data to advertisers cant it?

Remember ,I aint taking sides.
Just want to know ur opinion

Source:BBC


----------



## iinfi (Aug 23, 2005)

it is a spyware ..... thats the reason i have not installed even the previous version of Google Desktop .....


----------



## vignesh (Aug 23, 2005)

I `ve uninstalled mine now !


----------



## Netjunkie (Aug 24, 2005)

I never knew that.. 

Thanks whim_gen

I am happy with "Copernic Desktop Search"


----------



## surewaugh (Aug 25, 2005)

this is a interesting and a bit confusing...

now should i install it or not...


----------



## Satissh S (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey! I hav it installed! But should i now remove it!!!
Bttww U can trust google.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 28, 2005)

I never used it since i saw its interface once....suked


----------



## tuXian (Aug 28, 2005)

even I installed once smelled the problem and installed within 5 mins.

In dont like it in any way.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 29, 2005)

Haven't installed yet, but certainly will. It is going to store my preferences as cookies, well, most websites do it, only this tool does it in a broader and classified manner, or so I believe.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Aug 29, 2005)

Doing something without users knowledge, eh, Google.And oh yeah, Copernic has better indexing. And i like its interface. And it doesnt spy on ppl. Boo Google.


----------



## The Webmaster (Aug 29, 2005)

Google is intrested in user's data foe a very long time. not only google's desktop search but guys google toolbar also sneeks in your search results. and it is a fact.
actually what google is trying, it is trying to dominate the internet world it has an advantage which Microsoft doesnt, Gates made sure how users surf the net. he made IE dominating browser of the world and around 80% of the users are using IE to view the internet data but gates dint understand the power of 'how user finds the information' i.e. power of search engine. that is where google gains. and google is using this gain like anything. it is trying to go and take advantage oover the whole computing world. first Search engine, then Blog then email then World map, then web traffic analysis, then Digital image processing and lastly IM now whats next?? THE GOS...(Google OS) and GE(Google Explorer) no i am not kidding, i wont be surprised if google launches its own browser and operating system in next few years. 

There is smthing weird going on inside google's lab they r hireing OS designer, Software engineers, Data Analysts, (People who dont have nething to do with Search engine technology) why for.... In my beliefes a real life Cyberdyne Systems is under making.....


----------



## vignesh (Aug 29, 2005)

Google is sure upto something.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 30, 2005)

> it is a spyware ..... thats the reason i have not installed even the previous version of Google Desktop .....



it is spyware ?

whats the proof  man ?

just dont blame simply..i wanna proof


----------



## The Webmaster (Aug 30, 2005)

Well its not spyware exactly...but it does send your search query records and the info about sites you visit.

ofcource it doesnt steal your passwords and CC info.
but it invades your privacy, if you consider.


----------



## Kannan (Sep 3, 2005)

Invading the privacy is a bad thing and I don't need this Desktop searches at all.


----------



## escape7 (Sep 3, 2005)

None of the stuff on my PC contains anything that is so important that nobody else should view it...I don't care & if their software helps make my task easier why shouldn't i use it


----------



## milganz (Sep 4, 2005)

*What about the Web Accelerator?*

Isn't the Google Web Accelerator as bad a feature as well? I heard that it maintains an online cache of the sites you visit to help them load faster later. Isn't this a huge infringement on privacy too?


----------



## cyberia.in (Sep 5, 2005)

Same with other fetaures too, such as personalised search and others. Google is steling out identites !

and in a rather cool way too


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 5, 2005)

it will be a problem to our privacy...


----------



## milganz (Sep 5, 2005)

*Privacy Policy too*

And all of this is explicitly mentioned in their privacy policy, which most people don't read, so no one can even complain about it.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 5, 2005)

google keeps tabs of practically everything a user does ....


----------



## Ashis (Sep 7, 2005)

I dont think Its invading Our privacy!


----------



## Generic Superhero (Sep 7, 2005)

To use Google Desktop effectively, i hav to enable the desktop sidebar mode. but i hate to lose my precious screen space...so i uninstalled it immediately. 
another reason is privacy, a major issue that i am not going to compromise with.
search is not a gr8 issue for me for i myself keep my files (though many in number) well organized.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2005)

The only reason I haven't installed it is because I know where all my stuff is and I don't need to search....Otherwise I trust google...


----------



## Ashis (Sep 9, 2005)

whim_gen said:
			
		

> Well I mean if the software can track ur web visits ,it might even relay the data to advertisers cant it?
> Source:BBC



Well........Its simple!
The software trackes, It no where says It will relay the data to the advertiser.
Again when a company is into business, It takes care bout its priceless prospects & customers & breaking there trust means loosing Market Share.

U give UR credit card info to PayPal....& U trust they will not mis-utilise it....don't U? Then Whats Wrong in trusting Google ?

Its a hype! Need not fear....Thats my message!


----------



## The Webmaster (Sep 9, 2005)

if googl3e ask me for my credit card i'll give them but it just not matter of money.
google is targeting big things. they are targeting a total control over the net, they are targeting everything in computing world they are targeting things which are microsoft failed to get....


----------



## the_moon (Sep 9, 2005)

As long as it doesn't steal our passwords its OK! I think most of the sites collect info about the users, so no big deal!


----------

